# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  This Is nice

## heman

*1. I always wanted to have someone to hold, someone to love. And now that you've come into my life... 
(Inside card) - I've changed my mind. 

2. I must admit, you brought religion into my life... 
(Inside card) - I never believed in Hell until I met you. 

3. As the days go by, I think how lucky I am... 
(Inside card) - That you're not here to ruin it for me .. 

4. Congratulations on your promotion. Before you go... 
(Inside card) - Will you take the knife from my back? You'll probably need it again. 

5. Happy Birthday! You look great for your age... 
(Inside card) - Almost lifelike! 

6. When we were together, you said you'd die for me... 
(Inside card) - Now we've broken up, I think it's time to keep your promise. 

7. Congratulations on your new bundle of joy... 
(Inside card) - Did you ever find out who the father was? 

8. You are such a good friend. If we were on a sinking ship and there was only one life jacket... 
(Inside card) - I'd miss you terribly and think of you often . 

9. Your friends and I wanted to do something special for your birthday... 
(Inside card) - So we're having you put to sleep. 

10. Looking back over the years that we have been together, I can't help but wonder... 
(Inside card) - What the hell was I thinking 

11. I'm so miserable without you... 
(Inside card) - It's almost like you're still here. 

12. Thank you for being part of my life... 
(Inside card) - I never knew what evil was until I met you! 

13. Congratulations on your wedding day! 
(Inside card) - Too bad no one likes your husband. 

14. How can I say this... 
(Inside card) - Your cooking kills me 

15. Hooray... 
(Inside card) - You're divorced. 

16. I just want you to know that I'm sorry for what happened... 
(Inside card) - Especially since you survived. 

17. Congrats on getting married... 
(Inside card) - It's not everyday you decide to ruin your life. 

18. Someday I hope to marry... 
(inside card) - Someone other than you. 

19. We have been friends for a very long time... 
(Inside card) - What do you say we stop
*

----------


## Bored4life

hahaha very funny, im going to use some of these!

----------


## niceguy

Hahahah my fav is #19. Thanks for the good laugh

----------


## RijaZ

just loved the 9th 1 it was fun reading them all thanks for sharing them heman...

----------


## raiazlan

very nice sharing

----------


## heman

i am glad that you all liked it

----------

